# My last hunt



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Here's a few from my last hunt this year. I can't wait for spring. I have no problem shooting geese over rags :beer: I would have some pics of them landing right in the kill hole but I was too busy shooting.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

good pics Headshot sounds like you finished the year strong.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> sounds like you finished the year strong


Not really, if I didn't get injured i would have got a pile more. Our group did put 153 geese on the ground. I think I only hunted 8 -10 times. Those pics are from a day when I did no scouting and just set-up in an area that snow geese frequent. I laugh when I hear people talking about geese avoiding rag spreads and what-not, half of the dekes are just laying flat. They sure look like they are commited to me. :beer: :lol: The funny thing is none of the big companies have approached me to become a Prostaffer. I guess I am not good enough. uke:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

nice pics, i just missed a helluva snow hunt with my group cuz i choose to go deer hunting, they ended up getting 45 geese. ( 3 guys) bad call on my part.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice pictures. I wish I would have had a working camera last night we shot 100 snows and 25 mallards with 5 guys. It was frigin awsome. Had birds on us at all times. with hundreds and hundreds over us.

nice pics. Rags do the trick. It's about shear numbers not the detail!


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

It's not always about shear numbers! Wait a few months and let's see how that spread does. Those rags need to be put in an antique shop they're so old school.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Kinda hard to compete with hundreds, and thousands of live birds on the ground. When they are way up they see white, blue etc. That will bring them in. Lots of geese are killed over rags.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> It's not always about shear numbers


I guess 200 dekes is alot to you. Bet you 20$ I shoot more geese then you. :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Headshot you live in Canada you better shoot more geese then anyone one on this forum. And your right rags work fine up there. Venture down to North Dakota and South Dakota in November and try to use rags. I will bet the out come would be diffrent. Your 20 -50 bird days will be more like 3 - 10 bird days. Nice Pics by the way.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah we only shot 200 birds between 5 guys in two days over rags. hate them.. :-?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

:withstupid:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Rags work just fine all ove the country. I havw a friend who uses rags in Texas, and they shoot a bunch of birds.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

try rags in Tn. and you wont kill ####. nothing.. birds wont even look

unless it is foggy.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> try rags in Tn.


No thanks I prefer Sask. This come to mind when I think of Tn. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:gag:

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: You mean to tell me you would rather hunt the birds up in Sask where they easy to shoot then down in the fiddler state where they are hard to shoot? :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think another "this decoy vs. that" is necessary. Use what you want to use.

For what it's worth, I do find birds react different in Canada than they do here...and that is really only the difference of a couple weeks and a few hundred miles. But the reason for that has a lot of variables: timing, juvy numbers, pressure, ecallers, food, water, are they being jumped all morning, etc....and decoys may fall in the list after that.

So if you're killing them with rags.......more power to ya! As long as you're having a good time. :beer:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I have to agree with you Chris. It gets pretty tough to decoy and call them in after they have had the e-caller education in Canada. Although our success was limited this fall with snows and blues I sure learned a ton and have a ton more to learn. They are a great challenge and I encourage anyone to test their skills against the fall flight. It is an educational, fun and humbling experience.

Chris


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

We found in most cases there was sooo many of them on the fround that is was hard to compete with the live birds. They were feeding in the field day and night, etc. etc. We had some awsome hunts still, but would have had many many more if a few things would have been different! But thats what makes it exciting!!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I do find birds react different in Canada than they do here


Maybe we need to pool our resources and come up with different tactics to keep the birds guessing.


----------

